# Canon T2i dead



## Yuma (Sep 23, 2010)

I just got the Canon Rebel T2i 4 days ago. It is my first SLR camera and I am in love. However last night when shooting pictures of the full moon I turned my camera off and went to drive to another location... however it did not turn back on. I charged the battery to full and then this morning tried it... still no luck. 

My Canon Died... I have a warranty on it and will get it replaced tonight but I am just wondering, do SLRs often break? I am assuming they are like all other equipment electronically as far as the ability to conk out but I am concerned since this is the most important piece of equipment I have.

Also what are your opinions on this camera?

Cheers


----------



## Big Mike (Sep 23, 2010)

That definitely doesn't sound normal...but it's certainly possible for the camera or the battery (or the battery charger) to be faulty.  

It's a good camera, I wouldn't judge the model on this one bad experience.


----------



## Yuma (Sep 23, 2010)

Big Mike said:


> That definitely doesn't sound normal...but it's certainly possible for the camera or the battery (or the battery charger) to be faulty.
> 
> It's a good camera, I wouldn't judge the model on this one bad experience.


Oh no definitely not. I figure SLR cameras are like all other technology: It can break plus it's new and under a very good warranty so replacing it will be pain free. I am honestly glad it conked out sooner instead of later. I just had a run of bad luck in this case.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Sep 29, 2010)

All mine have been pretty sturdy.  I have Nikons though, not Canons.  Especially with my D60, I let my little cousins (9 yrs old) use them and they bump it, drop it, swing it and just overall don't take too great care of it but it still works great although there's a few scrapes and scratches on the body.

Same thing with my D90, I think the build quality is very good and I'm not really worried about it breaking in the next 3-4 yrs.  The only thing that might wear down is the ring where the lenses are attached but that's about it.


----------

